# How to Find Vacant Houses [OC][GUIDE]



## AlexKnoch (Feb 22, 2022)

I've seen some posts on here asking about foreclosed houses and finding vacant houses so I decided to write this little guide on how to find vacant houses using an online tool I used to use for real estate. It also lists foreclosures and owners' information if that type of stuff is useful to you.

The data for vacant houses comes from the USPS list for mail forwarding and can be a couple of months old so it's not always guaranteed to be vacant but almost all vacant properties end up on this list at some point.

1. Go to propstream.com
2. Sign up for a 7-day free trial
3. Type a city or zip in the search box
4. Select the big "Vacant" filter button
5. Filter for single-family houses or a nice high-end condo
6. Find that perfect vacant house to squat.


----------



## tobepxt (Feb 24, 2022)

pretty cool. now we gotta figure how to get that data directly so we dont have to make a new trial every time we need a new spot somewhere else.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 24, 2022)

i haven't tested it myself, but i'm sure you could use the [email protected] trick to sign up for multiple accounts easily.


----------



## StructuratedFire (Jul 23, 2022)

Is this working just for USA?, do you know any alternative for Europe?, specially the Netherlands.


----------



## cornelius18 (Jul 27, 2022)

scared to punch in numbers,,,the 99$


----------

